# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  لحضه ،،، لكم

## بنت زايد انا

ابتسامه و أهتمام و طيب نيـه ! إن وجدت شخصاً يجمعُ ھذھ الثلاثھ ، لاتخسـرھ ! ❤



بقلبك كلام خاطرك تقوله لشخص تهتم فيه ! لاتترد كثير روح وقوله ترى بالنهايه انت اللي بتتألم .. الم

عسا افراحكم دايمه يااهل الامارات ♡~


تذكر ربك سبحانه موجود

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------

